# Did I give Johnscross Motorhomes a chance to do a deal?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I as you may know am getting a new Swift Bolero.

I was asked today wether Johscross Motorhomes had been given an opportunity to give a Price to Change Offer. 

Well because they are so far from me I never considered it. 

Now I am saying to myself, WHY NOT? what difference does distance make?

It is a Swift after all, I can take it to any Swift dealership for Warranty work or Service. Swift is only an hour away if any problems.

So sorry Peter at Johnscross Motorhomes for not giving you the opportunity.

As an afterthought, they are getting as goo a reputation as Swift.

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Steve, but whats this Motorhoes??????

Post subject: Did I give Johnscross Motorhoes a chance to do a deal?


I know we do hire BUT.............


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhomes*

Maybe motorhoes are like hose, hoes, or Ronnie Barker's fork handles and four candles!

R


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever had a good word to say about Johnscross Motorhomes on this forum?!!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Has anyone ever had a good word to say about Johnscross Motorhomes on this forum?!!


Yes

Thanked 102 times in 95 posts and I bet a lot have not even bothered to thank them.



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Thanks Steve, but whats this Motorhoes??????


Sorry Peter, a miss-stroke of the fingers

:wink: :wink:

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was joking!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> I was joking!


Sorry, did not see the laughing faces.

Namely :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve - see new Scuttlegate thread. First post now has diagram.

Should set your mind at rest - it's nothing more than a bloody nuisance.

Cheers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Cheers Dave,

On my way


Steve :wink:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Called into Johns Cross last week  Nice site , friendly staff , good selection of vans with a well stocked accessory shop....... Well worth a visit if your in the area


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

SandJ said:


> As an afterthought, they are getting as goo a reputation as Swift. Steve


What the hell is a GOO reputation. Do you mean once you have bought from them you are STUCK with them??

Johnny F


----------

